# Compressed air component as electrical switch



## Bobby08 (8 mo ago)

Hey guys,
I’ve been looking for some kind of device that flips an electrical switch as soon as the pressure of the compressed air in my system hits a certain threshold. The problem is that I don’t have a clue how those things might be called. I’m not looking for a sensor that outputs a voltage that is proportional to the pressure. Any help is welcome, thanks a lot.

Bobby


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Bobby08,

A pressure regulated switch, compressors use a standard, usually adjustable device, but there are other types commercially available. Grainger sells them

















Stephen


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

just a pressure switch and a relay is a good setup.
what are you controlling?


----------

